

Ask HN: Do hyphens in Github usernames look unprofessional? - julien_c

I've been an on/off user of Github for a few months but am soon going to use it much more.<p>My username currently has an hyphen in it. Should I change it?
======
burgerbrain
I find it hard to believe that anybody is going to form an opinion on this,
even unconscious, unless directly asked about it.

~~~
julien_c
Well, hyphens in domain names do look a little bit "cheap", don't they?

~~~
burgerbrain
I've never given it any thought to be honest. Now, numbers certainly do seem
cheap, but people seem to ignore that enough that I suspect that maybe I'm in
a minority that thinks so.

On the other hand, numbers seem perfectly fine in unix usernames...

------
samirahmed
julien-c vs julienc

the latter is harder to read. So I would argue that the hyphen provides
clarity.

